# Help needed- take apart Sennheiser TR120 Wireless Headphone Unit



## avander (Dec 9, 2006)

Already asked this on on another Forum but no response so trying here.

The audio cable attached to my Sennheiser TR120 charging cradle needs replacing. The cable is directly connected inside the cradle so I need to take the cradle apart to access the internals. No help with Googled online repair/takeapart. 
I don't like forcing parts but I tried removing two screws, one in each side of the unit (facing the front) but this has only resulted in creating a little "give" in the grey front panel but nothing sufficient to remove or take apart & access the inside of the box.

Can someone please share how they may have successfully taken one of these apart so I can replace the audio cable and get my unit working again. 2 photos attached of the unit, one of which shows the screw access on the side of the unit. :dontknow:

Also, the foam inside both ear-pads of the RS120 headset has also disintegrated. Both fabric covers are fine. Can anyone suggest what would be good to use thinking of comfort and acoustic transparency as the original fill was a flat piece of foam 1/4 - 1/2" thick or so if I recall correctly? :help:


----------

